

Ask HN: Yum repository hosting options? - raarts

I am in need of hosting a few yum repositories. The problem is this gets expensive fast with regular hosting providers. I have been looking around for providers who offer this, and so far only found one. I need around 100Gb, and low CPU and memory.
======
embro
If I had to do it i would probably look at getting a VPS with Linode.com or
something.

Price is low but has to be maintained by you.

i am not aware of commercial or paid service for yum repositories.

